
The 3D Scan-to-Print Web App - amirhhz
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/volumental/the-3d-scan-to-print-web-app
======
senthilnayagam
looks awesome, we need one trendy use to make 3d printing popular at home,
this could be it

